# Craigslist find/Mokia



## Crazyboat (Jul 1, 2017)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/boa/6194613097.html

Stumbled across this Yak for sale, motorized with inboard jet, asking is $2500, but ad states make me an offer.

Looks like a nice toy to pick up.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 1, 2017)

that looks like something _Seal Team Six_ would use in their Black Ops.




.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Jul 14, 2017)

There is a local fella has one of those kayaks and runs it on the local lake....in calm waters. Seems it does not take well to a 2 ft wind wave. <shrugs>


----------



## stinkfoot (Jul 14, 2017)

That's about half the price of a new one. Those Mokais get around 20 mph with a very light rider. Around 14 with a 200lb guy.


----------



## PATRIOT (Jul 16, 2017)

Ad has been deleted . . . did u get it?


----------



## Crazyboat (Sep 29, 2017)

PATRIOT said:


> Ad has been deleted . . . did u get it?


I did not, hope someone else here did.


----------

